# Anyone fish the Grenadines?



## BuckJohnson (Sep 7, 2006)

Anyone ever fish the Grenadines in southern Caribbean? I am looking for information on guides from St. Vincent to Grenada, prefer northern half of Grenadines. Any positive or cautionary information about a guide (or prices) would be appreciated. I am interested in trolling for larger fish, dorado, kingfish, baraccuda, sailfish, swordfish, tuna, etc. I will be down there in January 2013 and thought I would try to catch something that swims. Thanks.


----------



## CPO RETIRED (Nov 18, 2008)

When I was stationed in Antigua West Indies mid 90's the fishing was very similar to what it was like in GTMO (early 90's). Fished the incoming tide on the bottom with squid or cut bait (bone fish or grunts) for Snapper, Grouper, Jacks. 
Caught a few Tuna and Dolphin in deeper water trolling. Never hooked a sail fish. 
Caught many Tarpon and Black Tip sharks using a small live grunt suspended under a float with steel leader approx 10 feet down.
Then there is always fly fising the shallows for Snook or Bone Fish, that can be a blast.
Best of luck, I envy you....


----------

